# Buzz/Dizzy after a smoke....



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, so I don't remember getting this buzzed in the past after a smoke.. It could be that I'm smoking more full-bodied smokes now, or that I haven't smoked in several months and I'm getting re-accustomed to having a cigar more often.

But, what do you all recommend I drink along with a cigar, or afterwards to take that feeling away? A little buzz is good, but a lot of buzz - not so good!

Part of my problem is that I smoke too fast, so I've got to learn to slow it down a bit. What do you suggest I do? It's killin' me! I want to enjoy my smokes, but I dread the feeling afterward.

Any help you could provide this BOTL would be great!!

SigEpGF :u


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I can tell you what NOT to drink to get rid of a buzz...a pint of Jack probably would not help that at all. No really, I don't know if you can eliminate it altogether but you might could reduce the effects by drinking a soda or other type of sweet drink while you are smoking or immediately afterwards. I know people do this to keep from feeling queazy sometimes but I find that certain smokes that have made me buzz in the past without drinking something sweet wont make me buzz as much when I do drink something sweet. Give it a try.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SigEpGF said:


> OK, so I don't remember getting this buzzed in the past after a smoke.. It could be that I'm smoking more full-bodied smokes now, or that I haven't smoked in several months and I'm getting re-accustomed to having a cigar more often.
> 
> But, what do you all recommend I drink along with a cigar, or afterwards to take that feeling away? A little buzz is good, but a lot of buzz - not so good!
> 
> ...


Sugar will help the nicotine green feeling. So, anything sweet. You might run a search on sugar and/or nicotine. I seen to remember Mo's explanation on the Why/how on here somewhere.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sprite works for me!


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Make sure all you have in that wrapper is tobacco hippie! :w


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Foz said:


> Make sure all you have in that wrapper is tobacco hippie! :w


Dammit! I knew not to buy "cigars" from the guy at the bus stop....

Thanks, Sarge.. I mean, Corporal.. Uhh, I meant - Candidate.. :fu


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

I have same problem, I smoke too fast. Effect seems to be magnified if I smoke in an enclosed area, where the smoke stays around after the draw. My solution is generally a Pepsi, some chocolate if I have it. Tried Dr. Pepper, but it's too sweet for the job. 

Good luck. I'm still a little leary when I light up an un-known, not a happy feeling.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Dammit! I knew not to buy "cigars" from the guy at the bus stop....
> 
> Thanks, Sarge.. I mean, Corporal.. Uhh, I meant - Candidate.. :fu


I will ground-fight you anyday anytime :SM especially after you've had one of your "cigars"


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Foz said:


> I will ground fight you anyday anytime :SM especially after you've had one of your "cigars"


 :tpd:

:bx Bring it on, Leatherneck!!!


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :bx Bring it on, Leatherneck!!!


Oh good-to-go there you-who, I'm on the next helo out to SoCal. It may take me a day or two to get there but standby...


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Foz said:


> Oh good-to-go there you-who, I'm on the next helo out to SoCal. It may take me a day or two to get there but standby...


I may get my arse kicked, but at least I'll have my smoking buddy back! 

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll stay tuned for any more bits you all may have. I'll also look for Mo's post on this.

Take care,
GF :u


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Looked into the archives and found the post from MoTheMan:

"*Re: Cigar Sickness *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that I've got everyone's attention, here's the lowdown on sugar & cigars.

I've heard it said from more than one veteran smoker, and I even read it, I believe it was in Cigar Aficionado, an article written by Peter Weller (the actor) where he had travelled to Cuba and was smoking something like 9 cigars a day and mentioned the use of sugar (more on that later). [BTW, if any of you LLG's out there can find this article, please post the URL, I went on a search but came up dry.]

Anyhow, everyone's tolerance of Nicotine is different. Veteran smokers like them strong & flavorful, we all know that, probably because of their high tolerance to Nicotine.

Nicotine is a stimulant that affects the Central Nervous System and Peripheral Nervous System. In high (hard to tolerate doses) it can cause dizziness, lightheadedness, numbness in hands/feet/lips, headaches, double or fuzzy vision, dry mouth, hyperacidity (by the same token, this helps digestion), nausea, vomiting, constipation, diarrhea, chest pains, shortness of breath, muscle twitching and spasms, dry mouth, and generalized weakness. This information is generally available in any book on biochemistry/pharmacology. The most common side effects/symptoms that we, the big cigar lovers & heavy smokers experience, are the ones underlined above. In milder forms, these effects are part of the nice buzz we catch off a cigar.

The problem that some of us face, is that we can get caught off guard and suddenly find ourselves getting sick from too much nicotine. The antidote is SUGAR. In Peter Weller's article (I believe), he noticed how the cubans who smoke cigars often carry a cube of sugar with them for when they start feeling a bit queezy from the smoke. When they do, they just pop the sugar cube into their mouths & let it slowly dissolve. [BTW, in much of Europe & South America, restaurants don't serve sugar in little packets but as individual paper wrapped (so you can carry it in your pocket) sugar cubes]. Taken early on at the first signs of a buzz, a quick shot of sugar into the blood stream quickly reverses the systemic/body effects of Nicotine. I ask some of you to pay attention to what you like to drink when you smoke, I bet most of the LLG's here have something which has some form of simple sugars in it (whether it's wine/port, coffee, soda, mixed drink, etc . . .).

Once you start feeling really sick though, it's sometimes too late and you just have to ride it out. Sometimes a cigar can just sneak up on you like that.

As for me, I like the 7-UP variety of drinks. The fizz helps cleanse my palate so that I can get more taste out of my cigar puffs. The lighter flavor allows me to enjoy the cigar more. The sugar, taken a few sips at a time, helps the minimize the buzz so that I can smoke more than one in a row w/out feeling sick.

Well, hope I cleared up that issue some. Would love to hear people's feedback.

MoTheMan"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I normally drink it straight and black but a super sugared coffee does the trick for me when I am getting my rear portion of my posterior kicked.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> As for me, I like the 7-UP variety of drinks. The fizz helps cleanse my palate so that I can get more taste out of my cigar puffs. The lighter flavor allows me to enjoy the cigar more. The sugar, taken a few sips at a time, helps the minimize the buzz so that I can smoke more than one in a row w/out feeling sick.
> 
> MoTheMan"


I knew I must have gotten the idea from THE Man!!!


----------



## patio87 (Nov 2, 2004)

I am a pretty new smoker myself, and that little article has informed me quite a bit now. I remember when I smoked my first CAO Brazilia, and felt like I was going to barf once I got to the last quarter of it. But god was that a GREAT smoke while I felt well, lol.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey gut it out like I do...

Jerry "Dizzy" in Minnesota.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice article. Every once in a while I get caught off guard and feel a bit quesy. Its usually when I am really enjoying the flavor of the smoke and end up breathing too much of it in. That reminds me of the CAO Brazilia GOL which knocked me for a loop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Good info, Thanks.

I will have to heed the part about the sugar hit at the front end of the buzz. I have waited too long on a couple of occasions (at the end of the smoke). While the sugar at the end seems to limit or stop further problems, it does nothing for the stomach buterflies already kicking up.

About the best cure I've found for that is to get my fat .... up from my seat and walk around. Preferably in fresh air, outside. I would guess that blood circulation and energy expenditure washes the nicotine out of the system faster.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, this is quite interesting. I did notice that when I drank sodas I was able to smoke cigars more easily, without stomach tightness. But when I stopped, it was because I felt I could taste the cigar better without other things interfering with the taste. I will have to try drinking sodas again with a cigar sometime soon.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

While all this is great information, I must point out what truly works the very best:

I find that a sugar-laden drink such as Coke or 7-Up provides the desired bit of sweetness (sugar) to combat the situation.....However, when a large quantity of alcohol is added, it works even better. I recommend Wild Turkey 101 to go with the Coke, and Seagrams 7 to go with the 7-up. With this winning combination, you really won't give a sh*t whether you're getting sick or not. Whiskey bliss is such a wonderful thing!  

Crap, look at the time!.....I gotta go, my bartender is calling me for mandatory attendance to the scheduled drunkening appointment. Hate to keep the doctor waiting, ya know?


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Haha, I love Wild Turkey. I typically don't have access to liquor though, as I'm underage for drinking.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 18, 2005)

Boy interesting thread...
I'm sitting here at work (hospital pharmacy) at 2:30 am and decided to do a literature search on nicotine overdose. really interesting stuff!

I won't bore you with the details but you might find this sinteresting:

Nicotine is one of the most lethal poisons known.

The fatal dose of pure nicotine is approximately 40-60 mg (0.6-1.0 mg/kg, 1-2 drops) i.e. the quantity contained in 2 g of tobacco (equivalent to 2 common blend cigarettes; 15-25 mg of nicotine per cigarette).

When tobacco is smoked, most of the nicotine is burned. However 90% of the inhaled nicotine is absorbed.

Most cases that end up in the ER are young children that eat a couple of cigarettes or butts.
Usually no specific antidote is given.

------------------------------------------------------------------
I think for the newbie's (like me!) it important to perfect your cigar smoking technique. The smoke should be drwan into the mouth, tasted, and then expelled. By all means avoid inhaling even part of the smoke. This is especially a problem for those who are previous cigarette smokers. By not inhaling you will get a much lower dose of nicotine and avoid the big u 
--------------------------

Peace Out

Joe


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

joesetx said:


> Boy interesting thread...
> I'm sitting here at work (hospital pharmacy) at 2:30 am and decided to do a literature search on nicotine overdose. really interesting stuff!
> 
> I won't bore you with the details but you might find this sinteresting:
> ...


Hey Joe thanks for all the info there.

I tried the 7-Up with a cigar and it was great. Just have to get myself used to cigars again..

Take care
GF


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I always drink Coke when I am smoking. I have gotten so used to the coke and cigars mix that I cannot smoke a cigar without coke and when I drink coke I want a cigar. I always attributed me never getting buzzed from cigars from the fact that I am a smoker, but I am sure the coke has something to do with it now.

-Nathan


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Why are you all looking for ways to _avoid _the buzz???


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the same problem, I smoke too fast. Never knew this until the other day when Uncle MIkey was watching me. No wonder my cigars never really burned evenly LOL

gotta learn to savor, slow down and enjoy.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Why are you all looking for ways to _avoid _the buzz???


That was my first thought. I always thought that half of the point og smoking tobacco was the buzz you get, for alot of cigarette smoker, thats 100% of the point.

Anyway, noticed Mo was getting a little sloppy there counted 'dry mouth' in the symptoms list twice.

Note to self - stop eating cigarette butts.   u


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

croatan said:


> Why are you all looking for ways to _avoid _the buzz???


I know right, thats the best part of smoking!

Seriously, I like to drink Sprite because of the same reason as Mo. It is just great at cleasing the palate and you benefit from the sugar. I'm a wimp, so I still get a light buzz


----------



## kman6234 (Jun 17, 2005)

Once in a while I'll get that feeling when I smoke, but i've noticed it mostly occurs when i'm smoking too quickly. If I slow down a bit then I notice a dramatic decrease in that dizzy feeling. I've never tried drinking a coke while smoking but i'll give it a try next time i start to get that feeling.


----------

